# COS Land Strat:  New "Army Int Reg't", more simulators coming



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2014)

From the Army Info-machine - highlights mine


> The strategy for the long-term security of the Canadian Army is centered on a “networked soldier” who is prepared to adapt to the complex and rapidly-changing security environment.
> 
> “We’re soldier-centric and we are focused on the soldier, the team, the system and the leadership,” explained the Chief of Staff Land Strategy (COS Land Strat) Brigadier-General Christopher Thurrott, the chief architect responsible for developing a long-term Army strategy.
> 
> ...


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Mar 2014)

> a brilliant blend of Reserve and Regular Force”



Destined to fail.  :facepalm:


----------



## Journeyman (12 Mar 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Destined to fail.  :facepalm:


But devouring PYs, growing as it plummets?


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> But devouring PYs, growing as it plummets?



That, and total force units in my personal experience are a gongshow, demoralizing both RegF and ResF members alike.


----------



## McG (13 Mar 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> ... A construct that goes across all the divisions."


So, that would be a new stovepipe?


----------



## Ostrozac (13 Mar 2014)

MGen Rousseau is not the commander of the CF Intelligence Group. That formation is commanded by a Colonel whose name escapes me.

Seriously, if our own internal comms get things like this wrong, we probably shouldn't wonder where the mainstream media gets it wrong.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Mar 2014)

Williams


----------



## dapaterson (13 Mar 2014)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> MGen Rousseau is not the commander of the CF Intelligence Group. That formation is commanded by a Colonel whose name escapes me.
> 
> Seriously, if our own internal comms get things like this wrong, we probably shouldn't wonder where the mainstream media gets it wrong.



MGen Rousseau is commander of CF Int Command, a Level 1 like the Navy, Army and Air Force.


----------



## PanaEng (13 Mar 2014)

I think it is a good concept to augment our int capabilities. The issue is how it gets implemented. Like the total force, 10/90 Bn - the ideas are sound, the implementation and management not so much.


----------

